# زاوية ال Ohsas 18001 موضوع للمناقشه



## صفوان اصف (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخواني مرفق ترجمه شبه كامله للمواصفه 
ارجوا ان تكون مفيده وتقبلوا فائق الاحترام


----------



## صفوان اصف (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لنبداء بالمتطلب الاول من المواصفه
وهو وجود سياسه عامه للسلامه لدى المنشأه
يجب ان تتوفر الشروط التاليه فيها:

4-2 سياسة السلامة والصحة المهنية 
لا بد من وجود سياسة للسلامة والصحة المهنية مصدق عليها من قبل الإدارة العليا للمنظمة ، تعلن بوضوح الأهداف الكلية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والالتزام بتحسين الأداء فى هذا المجال .
وهذة السباسة سوف :
أ‌- تكون مناسبة لطبيعة ونطاق أخطار المنشأة بالنسبة لسلامة والصحة المهنية .
ب‌- تتضمن الألتزام بالتحسن المستمر .
ت‌- تتضمن الالتزام على الأقل بالتشريعات المطبقة فى هذا المجال وأى متطلبات جهات أخرى تشارك فى عضويتها .
ث‌- ان تكون موثقة ومطبقة ومحافظ عليها .
ج‌- معلنة ومعروفة لكل العاملين حتى يتعرفوا على واجباتهم .
ح‌- تكون متاحة لاصحاب المصالح .
خ‌- يتم مراجعتها بصورة دورية للتأكد من أنها ما زالت مرتبطة ومناسبة للمنظمة.

اذا كان هناك اي بند غير واضح كيف يتم كتابته في السياسه فانا جاهز في خدمة الاخوان
لا اريد نشر نموذج مكتوب للسياسة السلامه حتى يتم التفاعل من الاعضاء وبذلك تكون الفائده اكبر يعني ما في شي على الجاهز
لنتفاعل من اجل مصلحة الجميع


----------



## sayed00 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*Ohsas 18001 - Iso 14001*

عرض تقدمى يشرح الموضوع كامل :63: :63: 

سيد

Introduction to HSEMS.zip​


----------



## sayed00 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*الاختلاف بين المواصفه 18001 1999 و 2007*

حسب الوعد للمهندس احمد
للفائده للجميع
مرفق ملف يوضح لاختلاف بين المواصفه 18001 1999 و 2007

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*ٌrisk Assessment*

اخوانى 
نتابع الشرح الخاص بالمواصفه 18001 - 1999

وصلنا لمرحلة التخطيط

قبل ان نبدأ بموضوع تقييم المخاطر (موضوع كبير سوف يأخذ وقت كبير) عليكم بقراءة الملف المرفق لمعرفة مراحل تقييم المخاطر الخمسه

سيد

:75: :75: :75:


----------



## sayed00 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

برنامج بسيط جدا يستخدم فى عمليه تقييم المخاطر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=74954


----------



## sayed00 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*التخطيط - تقييم المخاطر*

ترجمه تقربيه للمواصفه

التخطيط لتحديد مصادر الخطر وتقييم الخطر الناتج والتحكم فية 
1. يجب على الشركة ان تنشىْ وتحافظ على اجراءات للتحديد المستمر لمصادر الخطر القائمة وتقييم الخطر الناجم عنها (انواع المخاطر المختلفة التى يمكن التعرض لها داخل منظمة موجودة بنهاية المواصفة ) وتنفيذ الجراءات الضرورية المناسبة للتحكم والتى تتضمن .
ا) الأنشطة الروتينية والغير روتينية 
ب) أنشطة كل العاملين ممن لهم صلة ببيئة العمل ( يتضمن ذلك مقاولى الباطن والزائرين).
ج) المعدات والأنشاءات فى بيئة العمل سواء كانت تم توفيرها بواسطة المنشأة او اخرين .
على الشركة ان تتاكد من أن نتائج هذة التقييمات وتاثير عملية التحكم موضوعة فى الأعتبار عند وضع الأهداف وكذا يجب ان تقوم الشركة بتوثيق والحفاظ على هذة المعلومات محدثة .

منهجية المنظمة لتحديد مصادر الخطر وتقيم الخطرالناتج ان :
تكون محددة بالنسبة الى مجالها وطبيعتها والتوقيتها للتأكد من أنها ذات طبيعة وقائية وليست كرد فعل.
تعطى تصنيفا للأخطار ، وتحديد تلك التى يجب التخلص منها أو يتم التحكم فيها بواسطة اجراءات 
تكون متوافقة مع خبرة التشغيل وقدرات الأساليب المستخدمة فى التحكم فى الخطر .
تعطى مدخلات لتحديدالتسهيلات المطلوبة وكذا تحديد الأحتياجات التدربية أو تطويرأساليب التحكم فى العمليات .
ان توفر ما يلزم لمراقبة وقياس الأعمال المطلوبة للتأكد من فعالية هذه الأعمال وانها تطبق فى الوقت المناسب . 

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*كيفية عمل تقييم المخاطر*

الموصفة 18001 من اساسياتها عملية تقييم المخاطر لانك على اساسها سوف تضع اهدافك المراد الوصول اليها

لذلك سوف نبدأ بشرح خطواط عملية تقييم المخاطر و اعتقد انها عباره عن 5 مراحل هى:
1. عمليه تحديد الخطر Hazard Id :2: 
2.تحديد من هو يقع تحت هذا الخطر و كيف :13: 
3. تقييم الخطر :63: 
4. تحليل مدى تأثير الاجراءات المتحكمه فى الخطر (هل تكفى للتحكم فيه ام؟؟) :1: 
5. استرارية دراسه المخاطر بصفه دورية :31: 

هذه هى الخمس مراحل لعملية تحليل المخاطر

و سوف نأخذهم خطوه خطوه بالشرح و التفصيل

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*تابع تقييم المخاطر*

الاخوان اضافو كتاب قيم عن عملية تققيم المخاطر

نستأذنهم و نعطى الربط هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=75676

سيد


----------



## kamaleldin (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*محاضرة عن تقييم المخاطر وأمثلة عليها*

مشاركة بمحاضرة عن تقييم المخاطر قمت بإعدادها منذ فترة وأمل الاستفادة منها وشكراً


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*تابع تقييم المخاطر*

بعد تحديد مصادر الخطر
يتم عمليه حساب مدى الخطر

كيفيه حسابه
R = P x S
R ..... RISK
مدى تكرار / التعرض للخطر P ..... PROBABILITY
S ..... SEVERITY مدى خطورة الحدث

يستخدم لذلك مصفوفه خاصه لذلك (مرفقه)

بعد عملية التقييم لكل خطر على حده يتم رفعه الى جدول يجمع كل المخاطر لكل عمل و مجموعة اعمال
الجدول مرفق

البعض بيقول احنا لم نعمل شيئ للحد من الخطر للان

اقول نعم احنا مجرد قيمنا الخطر 
ماذا لو كان التقييم فى المنطقه العليا (فى معظم الاحوال)

أولا: لو التقييم فى المنطقه العليا .... فى هذه الحاله لابد من تطبيق الاجراءت للتحكمCONTROL MEASURES فى الخطر فورا 
ثانيا: لو التقييم فى المنطقه الوسطى فى هذه الحاله لابد من التخطيط لتطبيق الاجراءات للتحكم فى الخطر
ثالثا: لو التقييم فى المنطقه الدنيا فى هذه الحاله الخطر مقبول

.....................................

ما هى الاجراءات للتحكم فى الخطر على الترتييب
CONTROL MEASURES

1. ENGINEERING CONTROL MEASURES
2. ADMINSTRATIVE CONTROL MEASURES
3. PPE

فى الحاله الاولى الاجراءات الهندسيه هى عمليات التعديل الهندسي على النظام للحد من الخطر
فى الحاله الثانيه الاجراءات الاداريه .. التعليمات و كيفية العمل و التدريب و اجراءات الطوارئ و تصاريح العمل ووووووو
اخر اجراء يجب التفكير فيه هو ملابس الوقاية

اعتقد ان الموضوع واضح

الى عنده استفسار انا فى الخدمه

سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*نظام تحليل المخاطر والتحكم والسيطرة عليها*

*نظام تحليل المخاطر​*يعرف نظام تحليل المخاطر بأنه: نظام يساعد على إدخال تطبيق مبادئ الصحة والسلامة المهنية في عمليات الإنتاج.
وذلك من خلال فحص كل خطوة من خطوات إنجاز العمل للتعرف على المخاطر المصاحبة لكل خطوة وتحديد أفضل السبل للسيطرة على هذه المخاطر ومنعها
خطوات نظام تحليل المخاطر:
بعد تقسيم العمل إلى خطوات يتم دراسة كل خطوة من خلال :
*التعرف:* يتم فيها التعرف على المخاطر الموجودة في العمل أو الناتجة عنه وتحديد نوع هذه المخاطر إن كانت :
مخاطر هندسية – فيزيائية – كيميائية – بيولوجية - بشرية
*التقييم:* يتم تقييم هذه المخاطر وتحديد مدى خطورتها مع تقييم وسائل السلامة الموجودة ومدى فعاليتها.
*السيطرة والتحكم:*وهو علم يدرس أفضل السبل لمنع مخاطر العمل أو التقليل منها ما أمكن .

*مراحل التحكم والسيطرة:*
1- السيطرة الهندسية : الازالة - الاستبدال – العزل –التطويق - التهوية
2- السيطرة الادارية
3- وسائل الوقاية الفردية

في ما يلي ملف يوضح هذه الطرق


----------



## sayed00 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*تابع : التخطيط - متطلبات قانونية ومتطلبات أخرى*

اولا كل عام و الجميع بالف خير

نعود لموضوعنا 
ثانى مراحل التخطيط هى 

n*1. يجب على **الشركة** ان تنشأ وتحافظ على اجراءات لتحديد والتعرف **على المتطلبات القانونية والمتطلبات الأخرى المتعلقة بالسلامة **والصحة **و البيئة** المطبقة عليها . *
n*2. على **الشركة** التحديث المستمر لهذه المتطلبات نشرها على جميع **العاملين والأطراف ذات المصلحة*

نريد ان نعرف ما هى القوانيين العربيه المتعلقه بالصحه و السلامه؟
من عندى لكم هذا اللينك لبعض فوانيين العمل العربيه لعلها تفيد
http://www.arablaw.org/Arab Law Net 2T.htm
سيد ​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*المواصفة 18001 باللغة الانكليزية*

أرفق المواصفة 18001 باللغة الانكليزية لعام 1999
مع العلم بأن الأخ سيد يقوم بشرح المواصفة الجديدة


----------



## sayed00 (13 يناير 2008)

*تابع - التخطيط*

اخوانى 
اسف على التأخير طبعا نهاية سنه و بداية سنة جديده و دى لها متطلبات خاصه فى العمل شغلتنى عنكم فى الفتره الماضيه​ 
الجزء الثالث فى مرحلة التخطيط هو تحديد الاهدف​الاهداف

n*1. يجب على **الشركة** أن تنشئ وتحافظ على اهداف موثقة للسلامة والصحة **و البيئة **بالنسبة **الى كل **قسم** ومستوى داخل **الشركة** ( وتكون الأهداف قابلة للقياس) SMART" Objectives*
S : SPACIFIC
M: MEASUREABLE
A: ACHEVABLE
R: REASINABLE
T:TIME

n*2. عند انشاء ومراجعة الأهداف يجب على **الشركة**ان تضع فى أعتبارها المتطلبات القانونية **والمتطلبات الأخرى ومصادر الخطر واخطار السلامة والصحة **و البيئة** والبدائل **التكنولوجية المستخدمة والمتطلبات المالية والتشغيلية للمنظمة واراء أصحاب المصالح . *
n*هذه الأهداف يجب ان تكون متوافقة مع سياسة الشركة ومتضمنة الالتزام بالتحسين **المتواصل*

لذلك يفضل تحديد اهداف الشركه بعد عملية تحليل المخاطر ليأخذ فى الاعتبار المخاطر التى تحتاج اجراءات للتحكم و تقليل الخطر

للتذكره عند وضع الاهداف هناك فرق بين المتطلبات المفروض تطبيقها (لابد من تطبيقها) و الاهداف المراد الوصول اليها 

نتابع بعد لتوضيح كيفية وضع الاهداف

سيد​


----------



## sayed00 (25 يناير 2008)

*نتابع عمليات وضع الاهداف*

كما شرحنا فى الحلقه السابقه متطلبات المواصفه فى وضع الاهداف
S M A R T
و شرحنا معنى الحروف

اليوم سوف اضع بين ايدكم كيفية وضع اهداف يمكن فياس نتائجها فى نهاية العام

و كيفية قياس الاداء سوف نيركه الى نهايه المواصفه

مراحل وضع الاهداف
1. عمل تحليل المخاطر لاعمال الشركه
2. تقييم المخاطر و تحديد ما هو عالى الخطوره (SEGNIFICANT)
3. وضع الخطوات للتحكم فى الخطر (زى ما شرحنا فى عملية تحليل المخاطر)
4. وضع الاهداف للتطبيق 

على سبيل المثال لكى نسهل عليكم الموضوع

اثناء عملية تحليل المخاطر لموقع وجد انه هناك خطورة حرائق نتيجه وجود خزنات مواد قابله للاشتعال غير محميه ضد الحريق
HIGH FIRE RISK
THE ENGINEERING CONTROL MEASURE TO INSTAL AUTO FIRE PROTECTION SYSTEM

ى هذه الحالة المؤسسه لابد ان تضع الهدف التالى

OBJECTIVE
REFRANCE TO RISK ASSESSMENT NO 1234
FIRE PROTECTION SYSTEM WILL BE INSTALL TO PROTECT THE STORAGE SOOO BY END OF YEAR 0000

TARGET
BY END OF THE YEAR 200000 

PROGRAM
WHO, WHEN, HOW, WHERE
ACTION PLAN HOW YOU WILL ACHEVE THIS OBJECTIVE

سوف ارفق لكم نموزج سوف يساعد من اراد ان يضع اهداف شركته
معزرة الملف المرفق عن البيئه 
بس هو نفس النهج عليك ان تتبع الخطوات

بالتوفيق
​


----------



## sayed00 (25 يناير 2008)

*4-3-4 برامج إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية*

السلام عليكم
فى هذه الحلقه
سوف نتطرق الى برامج الاداره

بعد ان انتهينا من وضع الاهداف
وللعلم فقط ان هناك اهداف استراتجيه تضعها الاداره العليا للشركه (تعتبر كمرجع للادارات الفرعيه)

الاهداف فى الحلقه السابقه هى اهداف الادارات

البرامج عباره عن التالى

1. الاهداف المراد تنفيذها
2. توفير الموارد للتنفيذ
الموارد ماليه .. بشريه ... استشاريه ... تدريب .. الخ.
3. المتابعه 
4. قياس مدى تحقيق الاهداف


المراحل السابقه تطبق على جميع الاهداف على كل مستويات الشركه

كل هذا مجتمع يقال ان هذا هو برامج الشركه


نلتقى بعد ذلك مع بند
التنفيذ


عاوز اسمع رأيكم فيما طرح

هل هناك استفسارات ... 

لكى يتم الانتقال الى البند التالى



سيد​


----------



## sayed00 (26 يناير 2008)

*O H S A S 18001 - 2007*

السلام عليكم

للاخوان
بعض المعلومات عن الاصدار الجديد
2007

الملف المرفق به معلومات جيدة

بالفائده انشاء الله

سيد​


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 فبراير 2008)

*البند الاول من المواصفة 18001 لسنة 2007 باللغة الانجليزية*

:67: اخواني الزملاء ارجو ان نبدأ بطريقة صحيحة حتي يعم النفع والخير للناس جميعا عموما اخواني لا بد ان نعرف ان مهمتنا صعبة ولكن ليست مستحيلة في محو الامية الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية والله الموفق


----------



## sayed00 (22 أبريل 2008)

اخوانى مرفق طيه الموصفه 2007 كامله و ملف اكروبات صغير واضح


----------



## sayed00 (10 يونيو 2008)

*التطبيق - الهيكل والمسئولية*

المرحله التاليه فى المواصفه هى الاهم على الاطلاق​ 
التطبيق​ 
اولى هذه المراحل هى ​ 
تحديد المسؤليات


*الأدوار والمسئوليات والسلطات للأفراد يديرون ويعملون فى انشطة ذات علاقة** ب**الصحة **و السلامه و **البيئة **لأنشطة و عمليات **الشركة** يجب ان تكون معروفة وموثقة وتنشر من أجل تسهيل عملية إدارة **السلامة والصحة **و البيئة** . *
*المسئولية النهائية للسلامة والصحة **و البيئة** تقع على كاهل الإدارة العليا وتقوم **الشركة** بتعيين عضو من **الإدارة العليا له سلطات ومسئوليات محددة للتأكد من أن نظام إدارة السلامة والصحة **و البيئة** مطبق **بصورة صحيحة**يعمل وفق متطلبات جميع المواقع داخل **الشركة** . فى الاغلب يكون مدير ادارة السلامه*​
*على **الشركة** توفير الموارد اللازمة (ماليه و بشره) للتطبيق والرقابة وتحسين هذا النظام . *​
*الفرد المعين من الإدارة العليا يجب ان يكون له دور محدد ومسئوليات وسلطات ل:- *​

*التأكد من أنة تم إنشاء وتطبيق والحفاظ على متطلبات نظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية وفق ما جاء هذه **المواصفة . *​
*التأكد من ان التقارير حول أداء نظام السلامة والصحة **و البيئة** ترفع الى الإدارة العليا للمراجعة وكأساس لعملية **تحسين النظام . *​
*جميع من لهم سلطات إدارية سوف يوضحون التزامهم بالتحسين المستمر لأداء نظام السلامة والصحة **, **و البيئة*​
كيفية ترجمة المواصفه فعليا فى التطبيق


نأخذ مثال معين من العمل فى الشركه و لنأخذ عمليات الزيارات الميدانيه مدير العام للشركه
the company required to draw a rood map (process) shows who will do what and what the output​


سوف ارفق احدى البروسس المستخدم لدى كمثال و يوضح مسؤولية كل من له علاقة بهذا العمل​


بالاضافه الى ما تم ذكره كل موظف فى الشركه له وصف وظيفى لابد من تحديد مسؤولياته تجاه السلامه ​


نتواصل معكم فى البند التالى
:56::56:​


​


----------



## sayed00 (13 يونيو 2008)

*التطبيق - التدريب*

السلام عليكم​ 
نتابع معكم ثانى مراحل التطبيق​ 


التدريب والوعى والكفاءة​ 


*يجب ان يكون الأفراد على كفاءة عالية حتى يتمكنوا من القيام بأعمالهم ذات الصلة بالسلامة **والصحة **و البيئة** داخل بيئة العمل ويتم تعرف الكفاءة على ضوء التعليم والتدريب أو الخبرة. *
*تقوم المنظمة بإنشاء والحفاظ على اجراءات للتأكد من أن العاملين لديها بمختلف الإدارات **والمستويات على وعى بـــ :- *​


*أهمية المطابقة مع سياسة السلامة والصحة** و البيئة **والإجراءات ومتطلبات النظام . *​


*
*​*
[*]*
*الآثار المترتبة على مدى تطبيق نظام السلامة والصحة **و البيئة** .(فعلية و محتملة ) لأنشطتهم والفوائد من رفع **مستوى أدائهم . *​ 
*
[*]*
*أدوارهم ومسئولياتهم للوصول الى التطابق مع سياسة وإجراءات ومتطلبات نظام السلامة والصحة **و البيئة** ويتضمن **ذلك متطلبات الاستعداد والاستجابة للطوارئ *​ 
*
[*]*
*الاثار المحتملة لعدم المطابقة مع اجراءات التشغيل المحددة . *​*
*
*​بأخذ اجراء التدريب فى اعتباره المستويات المختلفة من :ـ ​*
*- المسئوليات والقدرات *​
*ـ الاخطار .*

انا شخصيا اعتبر ان البند ده و عملية تقييم المخاطر من اهم بنود المواصفه لنه تعتمد عليه عملية بناء النظام بالكامل و سوف تتشعب فيه حتى تصل الى اقل المستويات الوظيفيه فى الشركه 

اذا سوف يكون الكل على درايه كامله بالنظام و كيفية العمل بسلام

:14::14::14:

سوف نتابع معكم بس عاوزين مداخلات من الاخوه علشان نعرف هل محتاج اكثر توضيح ام لا
​



​​​


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*متطلبات المواصفة ohsas18001 بالعربي*

بحمد الله تم ترجمة المواصفة ومدرجة كالتالي:

1- عرض فنى للدخول بمناقصة للحصول على شهادة 18001 ( أبو قير للأسمدة ) يمكنكم الإستعانة بها عند طلب التأهيل للحصول على الشهادة والله الموفق

2- مواصفة 18001 بعد ترجمتها وربنا يوفق الجميع وإذا كان لدى سيادتكم أى إستفسارا فبرجاء طلبها بلا أى حرج


----------



## osama18001 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*Ohsas 18002*

انا معكم في ان الموضوع يصبح ممل بدون مداخلات وعلينا استخدام طرق اخرى اكثر جاذبية مثل الامثلة العملية والشرح بالصور والوسائل التوضيحية والاسئلة والاجوبة فهيا نبتكر في سبيل تنشيط الاستفادة بطريقة العصف الذهني
اهدي اليكم المواصفة Ohsas 18001 مترجمة باللغة العربية والدليل الارشادي لها Ohsas 18002


----------



## ali_roshdy (17 يناير 2009)

osama18001 قال:


> انا معكم في ان الموضوع يصبح ممل بدون مداخلات وعلينا استخدام طرق اخرى اكثر جاذبية مثل الامثلة العملية والشرح بالصور والوسائل التوضيحية والاسئلة والاجوبة فهيا نبتكر في سبيل تنشيط الاستفادة بطريقة العصف الذهني
> اهدي اليكم المواصفة Ohsas 18001 مترجمة باللغة العربية والدليل الارشادي لها Ohsas 18002


أخي أسامة... ألف شكر ليصفة ك علي ال 18002 لأني دايخ عليها و مش لقيها و انا من ناحيتي حارفع المواصفة الجديدة 18001:2007 و أيضا وانا بدور علي النت لقيت نسخ تحت الأنشاء وليست معتمدةبعد من 18002:2008 فا حارفع أيضا
وانا موافق معاك اننا ندخل صور و case studies في الحوار


----------



## mohamed lashin (19 فبراير 2009)

*Understanding OHSAS 18001:1999 and ANSI Z-10*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
زملائى الأعزاء
إقرأو هذا الكتاب وادعو لى
وأرجو أن يكون مفيد للجميع


----------



## mohamed lashin (21 فبراير 2009)

*OHSAS 18001:2007 vs. OHSAS 18001:1999*

السلام عليكم
هذه مقارنة للتغييرات فى الإصدار الجديد لمواصفة ohsas 18001/2007
تمنياتى للجميع بالإستفادة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (29 مارس 2009)

اخي المصري
لكي تفهم هذا البند بالتفصيل انصحك بالرجوع الي ohsas 18002 فهي مشروحة فيه بالتفصيل 
ولكن بوجه عام -وحسب فهمي-يحدد هذا البند من المواصفة المتطلبات التي يجب ان تتوفر في خطة الطوارئ للمنشأة
فعندما نجد كلمة shall فيجب ان يتوفر البند والا تكون عدم مطابقة
اما اذا وجدت كلمة should فانت غير ملزم بهذا البند 
اذا فيجب ان تتوفر بخطة الطوارئ التي اعتدها اجرائات procedure
يتم فيها 
1-تحديد الحالات التي يمكن القول انها حالات طوارئ
2-طرق الاستجابة لهذه الحالات طبقا لنوعها وشدتها
كما :
يجب علي المؤسسة الاستجابة لحالات الطوارئ الفعلية. فاذا كان هناك حالة طوارئ موصفة في النظام او الاجرائات ولم يتم عمل استجابة لها تعتبر حالة عدم مطابقة

يجب علي المؤسسة الاخذ في الاعتبار الاطراف المعنية بحالة الطوارئ مثل مراكز الطوارئ الحكومية او الجيران او المقاولين او الزوار بالمؤسسة
وان يكون هناك اجراء موثق يضمن استجابة كل الاطراف المعنية لحالة الطوارئ

يجب علي المؤسسة اختبار خطة الطوارئ دوريا مع اشراك الاطراف المعنية كلما امكن ذلك

يجب علي المؤسسة مراجعة خطة الطوارئ بعد كل تجربة لحالات الطوارئ لعمل التعديات والتحسينات
اذا اي مدقق بيبحث عن النقاط السابقة هل هي متوفرة والا فان حالة عدم مطابقة تنتظرك وسحب الشهادة هو المصير
ارجو ان يكون في هذا الإفادة
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed lashin (4 أبريل 2009)

*الشورى or brain storm*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جديدنا اليوم والذى أطلب رأيكم فيه بالطبع
هو إجراء تطبيقى للبند 452 من المواصفة 18001-2007
والخاص بالتقييم للإمتثال للقوانين والتشريعات
فأنا قد وضحت أن التقييم يكون بالمراجعات الداخلية ومراجعات الإدارة ولم أحدد نماذج تحقق
عموما مرفق الإجراء كامل
ومنتظر رأيكم


----------



## mohamed lashin (5 أبريل 2009)

*نبدأ الجد.مقترح دليل سلامة طبقا للأوساس 2007*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الملف المرفق لمقترح دليل نظام سلامة وصحة مهنية ,سياسة ,قرار تعيين ممثل الإدارة ولجنة السلامة
أعتقد أنه جيد 
وكالعادة أنا منتظر آرائكم
فلا خاب من إستشار
وتمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## mnci (6 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز كالعادة اخى محمد لاشين
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (7 أبريل 2009)

أولاً : مجهود حضرتك واضح فى هذا الدليل 

ثانياً : سنبدأ بسياسة الشركة 

طبعا فيها ملاحظات كتير بس قبل سردها .. خلينا نتفق على ان الفقره دى لازم تنضاف وبعد كده نرجع نفند بقية السياسة 

عندما يطرأ اى تغيير على القوانين والتشريعات و المواصفات أو الهيكل التنظيمى للشركة ستلتزم الأدارة العليا بالشركة بمراجعة هذه السياسة وأيضاً التدقيق على نظام ادارة السلامة بأنتظام لضمان ملائمتهما المستمرة لطبيعة أنشطة الشركه وكذلك التأكد من فاعليتهما. 

مستنى رد حضرتك ... واللى من خلاله هيبان مدى الأستعداد للنقاش الفعال


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (9 أبريل 2009)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> الزملاء الافاضل
> 
> ارجو ان تسمحو لي بالمشاركة في الموضوع
> اولا اقول للاخ الغالي محمد لاشين جزاك الله خيرا علي مساهماتك وإثرائك للمناقشات
> ...


 

بصراحه ... أنا معجب بحضرتك جداااااااااااااااا يا باش مهندس أحمد 

خلينى بس أوضح لحضرتك ليه أنا بدأت النقاش بنقاط فرعية وليست جوهرية 

لانى لا اشارك اصلا بالمنتدى مع العلم بأنى عضو منذ ما يرقب من عام كامل 

ولكنى وجدت مشكله كبيره بالمنتدى مثله مثل جميع المنتديات العربية وهى ان التفاعل يكون عباره عن مشكووووووووووور ويسلمووووووووووووو وبارك الله فيك و... و.... الخ 

وبالتالى بدأت بمناقشه نقاكط فرعية حتى ارى مدى تقبل الطرف الاخر للنقاش وبالاخص الأخ محمد لاشين .. بالمناسبة أسجل أعجاب بمثابرة الأخ محمد على التعلم ... وخاصاً انه فهم احد نقاشتى معه على انه هجوم او شجار ... 

فقط للتوضيح 

بالمناسبة يسعدنى جداً التعرف على حضرتك عند نزولى الى مصر ... وياريت حضرتك اللى تكمل الكورس هنا بدل سيد سلام ... لانى بصراحه مش فاهم منه ولا حاجه (العيب فيا انا اهو)


----------



## mohamed lashin (9 أبريل 2009)

وآدى نص بند السياسة يا سيدى عشان نتكلم بصورة أدق
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]4-2 سياسة السلامة والصحة[/font]* *[font=&quot]المهنية[/font]*
*[font=&quot]يجب على الإدارة العليا أن تحدد وتعتمد السياسة العامة للسلامة والصحة المهنية للمنشأة وتتأكد منها أنها ضمن النطاق الذى حددته إدارة السلامة والصحة[/font]* *[font=&quot]المهنية.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]وأن هذه الساسة يجب أن تكون:[/font]*
*[font=&quot]أ‌-[font=&quot] [/font][/font]**[font=&quot]مناسبة لطبيعة وحجم مخاطر السلامة والصحة[/font]* *[font=&quot]المهنية للمنظمة[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ب‌-[font=&quot] [/font][/font]**[font=&quot]يتضمن إلتزاما لمنع الإصابا وإعتلال الصحة والتحسين المستمر فى إدارة السلامة والصحة[/font]* *[font=&quot]المهنية وفى أداء السلامة والصحة[/font]* *[font=&quot]المهنية[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ج- يتضمن إلتزاما على الأقل بالتطابق مع المتطلبات القانونية الواجبة التطبيق ومع الإحتياجات والمتطلبات الأخرى والتى تؤيد المنظمه أن أعمالها تتصل يأخطارالسلامة والصحة[/font]* *[font=&quot]المهنية[/font]*
*[font=&quot]د- توافر الإطار اللازم لتحديد مراجعة أهداف السلامة والصحة[/font]* *[font=&quot]المهنية[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ه- موثقة ومطبقة ومصانة.[/font]*
*[font=&quot]و ـ موصلة لجميع الأشخاص الذين يعملون تحت سيطرة المنظمة مع قصد أن تدرك التوعية لألتزامات أفرادها بالسلامة والصحة المهنية[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ز- متاحة للأطراف المهتمة و[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ح- يعاد النظر فيها بصورة دورية ( تراجع دوريا ) للأكد من أنها لا تزال مناسبة ووثيقة الصلة بالمنظمة.[/font]*


----------



## mohamed lashin (9 أبريل 2009)

4.2 OH&S policy
Top management shall define and authorize the organization’s OH&S policy and ensure that within the defined scope of its OH&S management system it:
a) is appropriate to the nature and scale of the organization’s OH&S risks;
b) includes a commitment to prevention of injury and ill health and continual improvement in OH&S management and OH&S performance;
c) includes a commitment to at least comply with applicable legal requirements and with other requirements to which the organization subscribes that relate to its OH&S hazards;
d) provides the framework for setting and reviewing OH&S objectives;
e) is documented, implemented and maintained; f) is communicated to all persons working under the control of the 
organization with the intent that they are made aware of their individual OH&S obligations;
g) is available to interested parties; and h) is reviewed periodically to ensure that it remains relevant and 
appropriate to the organization.


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 مايو 2009)

*بور بوينت تدريبي للاوساس 18001*

بور بوينت تدريبي للاوساس 18001
ارجو ان يكون اكثر ايضاحا للموضوع


----------



## sayed00 (14 مايو 2009)

اخوانى

الحلول العملية لترقية النظام القديم (1997) الى الاستاندرد الجديد 2007 قبل يوليو و بدون استشارات خارجية

شرح وافى للخطوات

الموضوع كامل من هنا


تابعونا


تحياتى


----------



## mbelfissane3 (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير واعانكم وجعل الله همتنا عالية لنصرة امتنا و السير بها الى القمة


----------



## ossama18001 (4 يونيو 2009)

*محاضرة عن مواصفة ohsas 18001- 2007*

أهدي اليكم هذه المحاضرة القيمة عن المواصفة بشرح سلس باللغة الانجليزية في صورة عرض تقديمي آمل أن تسهم في تبسيط بنودها وشرحها
م أسامة زغلول


----------



## sayed00 (5 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك م. اسامة على المحاضرة الرائعة


----------



## hbs (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه*

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخ أسامة على هذه المحاضرة الممتازة
وفقك الله


----------



## ali_roshdy (8 يوليو 2009)

*من فضلك أمدنا بالإجرائات*



mohamed lashin قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الملف المرفق لمقترح دليل نظام سلامة وصحة مهنية ,سياسة ,قرار تعيين ممثل الإدارة ولجنة السلامة
> أعتقد أنه جيد
> وكالعادة أنا منتظر آرائكم
> ...


...

مهندس محمد...
بداية أود ان اشكرك جزيلا لان مساهمتك قد ساعدت كثيرا في أنشاء النظام وكنت قد اتمني ان تمدنا بالإجراءات إذا أمكن و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك م . اسامه مشاركة مميزة ونأمل منك المزيد


----------



## ahmed_wahead (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع
عايز ترجمة مواصفة 18001-2007


----------



## السيد العايدى (12 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## alqumery (26 يوليو 2009)

المشاركات كلها ممتازه


----------



## M.Kheir (31 يوليو 2009)

Dear Sir Can any one here Explain to all the People the Historicak Development of OHSAS
it will be very good to put the The name of the First OHSAS and date then put the Others till the Most Updated on , becouse really we are Confused
Thanks


----------



## مصطفى2 السيد (4 أغسطس 2009)

نشكر كل من ساهم فى الموضوع ونتمنى له التوفيق


----------



## gad183 (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وبرجاء المزيد


----------



## المستهب (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ/ سعيد
هل من الممكن أن أتواصل معك هاتفياأو على الإيميل الخاص

أتمنى الرد


----------



## sayed00 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

المستهب قال:


> الأخ/ سعيد
> هل من الممكن أن أتواصل معك هاتفياأو على الإيميل الخاص
> 
> أتمنى الرد


 
نا تحت امرك اخى الكريم

يمكنك مراسلتى على الخاص احتراما لقوانين المنتدى

للعلم الاسم سيد و ليس سعيد

تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

المستهب قال:


> أخي سيد هل من الممكن أن تزودني ببريدك الخاص على البريد التالي


 
اخى الكريم يمكنك مراسلتى 


تحياتى


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوتي المهندسين الاعزاء مفتاح السلامة المهنية هو اختيار العامل المناسب في المكان المناسب وتدريبه على اخطار الخط الذي يديره وان كل الاصابات بل اغلبها سوء اختيار العامل المناسب


----------



## ahmed_wahead (11 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكرك كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع الجميل
وجزاكم الله كل خير
وهل من المككن اهتلاقات بين اصدار1999 و 2007 عربى وشكرا


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير
merci
*


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*ملفات رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## محمد بن احمد2 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

والله ياخوان ماقصرتو وبيض الله اوجيهكم


----------



## علومنجي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

ربنا يجزيكم كل خير يارب ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا 
وبجد انا استفدت كتير جدااااااا من المنتدي الجميل ده والله

بس عندي استفسار عن ohsas 18001
لو انا عايز اخد دوره فيها اخدها فين ؟؟ وبكم ؟؟ ومعتمده ولا لاء ؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sayed00 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

علومنجي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ربنا يجزيكم كل خير يارب ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا
> وبجد انا استفدت كتير جدااااااا من المنتدي الجميل ده والله
> ...


 
اخى الكريم 

و جزاك الله كل خير و كل من ساهم فى الموضوع

بالنسبة لموضوع التدريب

يتوقف على مدى معرفتك بالموضوع بمعنى مبتدئ يريد البدأ من الاول و ان كنت على دراية بالنظام و تريد الشهادات يكون الوضوع مختلف

نوع الدورات الخاصة بالنظام

دورات مدقق الداخلى
دورات مدقق خارجى و تكون معتمدة من الاريكا
دورات تقييم المخاطر
و غيرها

التكلفة و الشركات تتوقف على مكانك انت فين و راسلنى عل الخاص و انا انشاء الله بنصحك


تحياتى


----------



## fire fighter (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اول مشاركه
بصراحه المندى افادني كثيرا
بارك الله فيكم
انا خريج هندسة الاطفاء والسلامه
عاوز اخذ دورات اخرى شو تنصحني اخذ انواع الدورات ووين انا من سلطنة عمان


----------



## momg77 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور الله يبارك في اهلك ومالك ما قصرت والله افدتنا


----------



## sayed00 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

momg77 قال:


> مشكور الله يبارك في اهلك ومالك ما قصرت والله افدتنا


 

اشكرك اخى على دعائك


----------



## momg77 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس سيد افدتنا كثير الله يبارك فيك


----------



## sayed00 (1 يناير 2010)

momg77 قال:


> مشكور يا مهندس سيد افدتنا كثير الله يبارك فيك


 

لا شكر على واجب اخى الكريم

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع افادك و الشكر موصول لكل من شارك فى الموضوع

تحياتى


----------



## محمد ربيع شعبان (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## adel63 (23 يناير 2010)

انا عايز تعليمات السلامه والصحه المهنيه للزائرين الى المصنع


----------



## sayed00 (24 يناير 2010)

اخى عادل

الزائرين من مسؤليات الشركة ان تؤمن سلامتهم

1. لابد ان تعطيهم التعليمات الخاصة بملابس الوقاية و فى بعض الشركات تعطيهم المتطلبات
2. لابد من ان يعرفو اجراءات الطوارئ و ارقام الطوارئ
3. الاماكن المسموح بالتخول فيها و الاماكن الممنوعة
4. سياسة التدخين لدى الشركة
5. ارقام الطوارئ
6. فى بعض الشركات يعملو لهم تدريب يسمة induction

اعتقد هذا ما يتم


----------



## abunoora3 (26 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خيرا على هذه المواضيع والملفات القيمة


----------



## hany mossad (26 يناير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## almaktary99 (26 يناير 2010)

ماقصرتو نفع الله بجهدكم الجميع


----------



## ايمن حسين (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000000000000


----------



## sayed00 (17 فبراير 2010)

اشكرم اخوانى على المداخلات

مشرفنا الكريم مهندس غسان

رجاء تعديل الموضوغ بيكون تحت اسم صاحبة الاصلى مع الاحترام للجميع


تحباتى


----------



## aberdeen (23 مارس 2010)

لسلام عليكم
أظن أن العيب الكبير الموجود في هذه المواصفة هو أنها أهملت كثيرا جانب الصحة مقارنة مع السلامة 
ما رأيكم


----------



## sayed00 (24 مارس 2010)

فعليا كيف يتم الفصل بين الصحة والسلامة؟؟

اعطنا امثلة حسب وجهة نظرك


----------



## محمدسيدالسنان (26 مارس 2010)

احسن مايمكن ان يقال وجذاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## Ahmed abdelmotlb (26 مارس 2010)

هل هناك من يساعدنى فى وضع خطة سلامة لانشاء مشروع مطار مدنى .
وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## sayed00 (4 أبريل 2010)

اخى احمد

بغض النظر نوعية المشروع لبد لخطة السلامة ان تغطى بنود اساسية تكون متعمقة فى بعض المناطق و سطحية فى البعض الاخر حسب طبيعة العمل


موجود البنود فى مشاركة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180727.html

لو احتجت مساعدة انا حاضر

تحياتى


----------



## sayed2021 (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sayed2021 (8 أبريل 2010)

ممكن الملفات تكون مترجمه الواضح ان الغالبية لا تكون مترجمه


----------



## agharieb (10 أبريل 2010)

معلومات هامة ومفيدة جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## الجدى (10 أبريل 2010)

معلومات جميلة و جهد رائع 
بارك الله فيكم 
و نشكركم


----------



## zkfn (11 أبريل 2010)

أخي سيد
نفع الله بك وجزاك كل خير

من يومين وأنا اتصفح الموقع وأقرأ كل ما وضعته من اضافات هامة .. وكلما تعمقت كنت أردد في نفسي:
جزاك الله وكل الاخوة خير

وما أود السؤال عنه هو .. هل يوجد دليل مفهرس لتعليمات السلامة المهنية أو إجراءات السلامة التي على العمال التقيد بها عند العمل ؟
ابحث عن قاموس يبين المخاطر وشرح مبسط عنها يقدم المفردات والمصطلحات بالانجليزية ويورد رديفها بالعربية
هل هذا متوفر على حد علمكم ؟

ودمت


----------



## emulqi (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع رائع وممتع
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sayed00 (16 أبريل 2010)

اشكركم جميعا

كل من مر و رد و دعا لصاحب الموضوع اقول لة و جزاك الله مثل ما قلت و زادك من خيرة


بالنسبة لسؤال اخى الذى يسأل عن الكتاب المفهرس لعناوين مواضيع السلامة

الكتاب موجود بس بالانجليزية

الكتاب موجود هنا

اتمنى الاستفادة منة

و اقول لك وجزاك الله خيرا عدد ما قلت و زادك من فضلة


تحياتى


----------



## nour_mh (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed_fadl788 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ويكون لكم بمثابة العلم الذي ينتفع به


----------



## ناجي الزهراني (12 أغسطس 2010)

أخواني الاعزاء الشركة التي اعمل بها تحاول الحصول على Ohsas 18001
ولكن هناك فقرة في متطلبات التفتيش ألا وهي PDCA cycle
وسؤالي للمختصين هل يوجد فورمات تتعبا في هذا المجال وأتمنى أن تتوفر لمن لديه هذا الفورمات
أو على الأقل شرح طريقة العمل على PDCA cycle
وشكر خاص جداً لصحاب الموضوع جزاه الله خير


----------



## sayed00 (12 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا اخى ناجى

بخصوص السيكل الخاص بالـ PDCA يمكنك معرفة المزيد عنها http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PDCA

لكن بالرجوع للاستاندرد 18001 لا يشترط عليك ان تتبع طريقة معينة 

المطلوب هو عمل خطة للتفتيش و تنفذ التفتيش (و ايضا لا يشترط عليك نمازج معينة للتفتيش) و بعد ذلك ترسل ما وجدتة من قصور الى من سوف ينفذ او يعدل القصور و متابعة ذلك بصفة دورية الى ان ينتهى التعديل

عليك تصميم نمازج التفتيش لتناسب موقع العمل لديك

لو محتاج نمازج عامة فقط ابحث فى جوجل سوف تجد الكثير و هنا فى الموقع و لدينا فى سلامتك الكثير

تحياتى


----------



## ناجي الزهراني (12 أغسطس 2010)

أستاذي الكريم sayed00

جزاك الله كل خير على توضيحك ولو تكرمت ووجد لديك بعض النماذج اتمنى أن اجدها في هذا الموضوع

ولك خالص الشكر والعرفان 

مودتي


----------



## sayed00 (12 أغسطس 2010)

ناجي الزهراني قال:


> أستاذي الكريم sayed00
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير على توضيحك ولو تكرمت ووجد لديك بعض النماذج اتمنى أن اجدها في هذا الموضوع
> 
> ...


 

ياباشا احنا حاضرين

من هنا 

لا تنسانا من دعائك فى رمضان

كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## ناجي الزهراني (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وتقبل الله صيامك وقيامك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## منار ر (13 أغسطس 2010)

*إجراء الإستعداد*

:3:مشكور لك ولجميع الأخوة 
أرجو أفادتي بإجراء الأستعداد


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------



## aaar (26 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك كنت فى امس الحاجة الى *محاضرة عن تقييم المخاطر وأمثلة عليها*


----------



## aaar (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا غالى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أشرف السنجيدي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني الأعزاء كل عام وأنتم بخير
أنا م/ أشرف السنجيدي من مصر وانا مشترك جديد معكم أدعو الله أن ينفع بي وبكم ، وأود أن اعرف ما هي الاجراءت المطلوب إعدادها طبقا لبنود المواصفة 18001 بالترتيب ولو هناك نماذج منها مكتوبة أكون شاكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## afares10 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks for this great supject


----------



## batna_hse (20 أكتوبر 2010)

:28:très bon sujet :28:trés bon sujet


----------



## سلطان قطر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لكم مواضيع قيمة وذات فائدة .​


----------



## khaliduk (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لكم مواضيع قيمة وذات فائدة


----------



## ايمن سعدة ايمن (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الغالى على الشرح الجميل المتميز ودام اللة عليك دوام الصحة


----------



## ايمن سعدة ايمن (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الغالى ارجو شرح ماهو اجراء التحكم فى العمليات 
وايضا شرح المراجعات الداخلية على الانشطة


----------



## mkabdoo (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك م . اسامه مشاركة مميزة ونأمل منك المزيد*​


----------



## ابراهيم55 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## A HASSAN (8 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omda 82 (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم واللة انا نفسى اشتغل فى مجال الصحه و والسلامة بس مش عارف ابدء فيها ازاى اية الكورسات الى المفروض ابدا بيها واحسن الكورسات اية واماكن التى يمكن اخودها فيها انا من مصر من القاهرة بس المشكلى انى معنديش اى خبرة فى الموضوع دة وبحمد ربنا انى لقية المنتدى دة يمكن الاقى فى الحل ممكن حد يدلنى على بداية الطريق ازاى شكرا


----------



## elmahdiaboudia (20 يناير 2011)

يعجز اللسان عن شكركم واقل الكلام بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا الف خير وزاد به ميزان حسناتكم على ماتقدمونه لمتتبعى المنتدى


----------



## ecc1010 (23 يناير 2011)

الكلام كبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببير 
بارك الله فيييييييييييييييك وجزاك الخير الوفيرررررررررر وإيانا والمسلمين أجمعين


----------



## tamer safety (25 يناير 2011)

موضوع ممتاز 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdou30 (16 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## سامح نجيب عبده (21 مارس 2011)

التوضيح رائع وجيد الشكر لايكفى


----------



## سامح نجيب عبده (26 مارس 2011)

الترجمه جيده


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (26 مايو 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (26 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## sayed00 (14 يونيو 2011)

الشكر موصوصل لكل من شارك و رد على الموضوع و اتمنى ان يكون فى ميزان حسنات فاتح و مشارك و من رد على الموضوع

تحياتى


----------



## alexemi (16 يونيو 2011)

ashraf


----------



## Foad Masarwa (22 يونيو 2011)

alf shokr!!! *


----------



## المهندس أمجد (29 يونيو 2011)

لقد استفدت جدا مع مجهودكم الرائع

جزاكم الله الف الف الف خير


ولكم جزيل الشكر وفي ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## adel63 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سليمان1 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين جميعاً


----------



## عمر الابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2011)

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله


----------



## Abdelrahman yusef (29 ديسمبر 2011)

دروس عمليه في عمليه تقيم المخاطر 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIuHrHdbL9A&feature=related


----------



## kandora (18 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافية يا اخوان 

حقيقة سامحوني اذا طلبت منكم توضيح بشكل ابسط

انا اعمل في مصنع الغاز ومتطلبات السلامة مهمه جدا

ولكن السؤال الذي اريد معرفت اجابته 

ماعلاقة الايزو بالاوساس ؟؟

بالضبط هل هي عبارة عن شركة او شهادة ؟؟

للحصول على الايزو والاوساس ماهي الشروط ؟؟

وهناك ارقام كثيرة مالفرق بينها ؟؟ اقصد 18001 و 18000
وايضا 14001 و 14000
هل هو تسلسل وتطور او ماذا ؟؟

واريد معلومات ايضا عن الايزو 9001 اعتقد هذا هو رقمة ... وهو عن الجودة ؟؟


تحياتي لكم


----------



## kandora (18 يناير 2012)

وسؤال اخر ؟؟؟

من هو الذي عمل هذا النظام ؟


----------



## sayed00 (18 يناير 2012)

منور اخى كندورة

اسألتك فى محلها و خلينى اجوبك واحدو واحدة لتتضح الصورة لديك


ماعلاقة الايزو بالاوساس ؟؟

الايزو هى ISO - intrerntional Satandarization Organization هى المؤسسة العالمية للمواصفات و تصدر عنها مواصفات مخيلفة 

الاوساس هى مواصفات انجليزية لمواصفات السلامة 


بالضبط هل هي عبارة عن شركة او شهادة ؟؟

هى عبارة عن معايير او استاندرد - من يتوافق معها يحصل على شهادة تقول انة مطبق هذه المعايير

للحصول على الايزو والاوساس ماهي الشروط ؟؟

الشروط تنفيذ متطلبات هذه المعايير و كلها مشروحة فى الموضوع هذا

وهناك ارقام كثيرة مالفرق بينها ؟؟ اقصد 18001 و 18000

الرقم يختلف فى تفاصيل المعايير لكن هى عائلات يعنى ال 1800 تعنى بالسلامة و الصه المهنية و منها ال 18001 هى مواصفات نظام ادارة السلامة و الصحة المهنية
وايضا 14001 و 14000
هل هو تسلسل وتطور او ماذا ؟؟

كما اشرت اعلى
واريد معلومات ايضا عن الايزو 9001 اعتقد هذا هو رقمة ... وهو عن الجودة ؟؟

زور منتديات سلامتك سوف تجد قسم خاص للجودة

تحياتى


----------



## samira ma (7 فبراير 2012)

كويسة جدا وانا عندى محاضرة بتشرح المواصفة دى كويس اضيفها للموقع ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamedcherni (23 فبراير 2012)

@ Mr sayed00
*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

*
*If possible tell me the difference between the diploma and certificate OHSAS 18001 because last month I passed the exam of lead auditor , but I received this Diploma


**ولكم جزيل الشكر وفي ميزان حسناتكم*.​


----------



## sayed00 (23 فبراير 2012)

اهلا اخى محمد

لا اعلم عن اى دبلومة تتحدث - ال18001 ليس هناك كورس يدرب بمسمة دبلومة - الكورس الخاص بالمدققين الرئيسيين نعم لكن الشهادة تكون بنفس المسمى 

رجاء التوضيع ليتسنى ابداء النصح

تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (23 فبراير 2012)

samira ma قال:


> كويسة جدا وانا عندى محاضرة بتشرح المواصفة دى كويس اضيفها للموقع ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
مشكورة اختى

يمكنك ارفاقها مع الموضوع - تحت صندق الكتابة (اضغطى رد و ليس فى صندوق الرد السريع) سوف تجدى ارفاق ملف

لو هناك مشاكل ارسليها لى و انا سوف ارفقها 

sayedsallamATyahoo.com
مكان AT ضعى @

تحياتى


----------



## mohamedcherni (23 فبراير 2012)

*مرحبا أخي سعيد، شكراً جزيلاً لك على اردي السريع. سوف تجد على الرابط التالي صورة لشهادة وشكرا مرةٌ أخرى**.
*http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/463/dnvpass.jpg​


----------



## sayed00 (24 فبراير 2012)

اخى محمد

قارن الشهادة بتاعتك بهذه سوف تعرف الفرق

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5687/emsleadaudit.jpg

شهاتك ليست معتمدة من الاريكا و لا تحمل رقم ولا اعتماد لذلك مسمينها دبلومه "مش عارف ماذا تعنى"

راجع الشركة و اطلب منهم تعديلها 

تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (24 فبراير 2012)

بالاضافة الى انها شهادة حضور و ليس اعتماد انك نجحت فى الدورة


----------



## loda101 (26 مارس 2012)

لو سمحتم عندي سؤال
هو بعد الحصول علي شهادة هذه الدورة لابد من القيام بعمل 10 اودت لكي احصل علي كارد العضوية و الاعتراف الدولي؟
ارجو الاجابة لو سمحتم.


----------



## حسان زيدان (2 أبريل 2012)

*تحية الى جميع الزملاء اللذين قدموا مساهمات وشاركو في الرد على المشاركات المنشورة في زاوية ohsas 18001 لما بذلوه من جهد واضح في اثراء الموضوع 
وتحية خاصة الى المشرف المحترم *


----------



## mosager (9 أبريل 2012)

الاخ سيد 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
عندما ارغب في الحصول على الشهادة 1800 و 1801للمنشاءة التى اعمل بها يلزم منى التدقيق والتاكد من استيفاء جميع المتطلبات داخليا 
من المؤهل لمساعدتي في ذلك في المملكة العربية السعودية هل هي مراكز تدريب او استشارات او الاتفاق مع مراكز استشارية عن بعد
وشكرا


----------



## mahmoudsukar (10 أبريل 2012)

الله ينور يا مدير


----------



## ايومه (9 أغسطس 2012)

رمضان كريم على الجميع 

الف شكر على الدورة المفيدة والرائعة 
وبحق استفدت منها كثيرا 

يبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## ايومه (10 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم .......... رمضان كريم على الجميع ............

ارجو شرح بسيط لعض العبارات التي تتكرر في المواصفة 18001 او 9001 ولك جزيل الشكر 

استاذ صفوان اصف 
استاذ سيد سلام 

العبارات 

1_ ماذا يقصد بربط انظمة ادارة الجودة بالعمليات التنظيمية 
2- متطلبات تأسيس الاهداف القابلة للقياس والمرتبطة بالوظائف والمستويات الادارية .
3- اخذ الاعتبارات القانونية والتنظيمية 
4- علاقة المنفعة المتبادلة مع الموردين 

اتمنى شرح للعبارات اعلاه حيث لم افهمها جيدا على ارض الواقع 

اختكم ايومه :76:


----------



## ايومه (12 أغسطس 2012)

ايومه قال:


> السلام عليكم .......... رمضان كريم على الجميع ............
> 
> ارجو شرح بسيط لعض العبارات التي تتكرر في المواصفة 18001 او 9001 ولك جزيل الشكر
> 
> ...




اساتذتنا الكرام 

بصراحة محتاجة التوضيح جدا 

يا رب تدخلون المنتدى يا رب


----------



## ايومه (20 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير عيد سعيد


----------



## yafsadi (27 أغسطس 2012)

يا سيد سيد جواك الله خير العرض التقديمي له باسوور ويش هو ؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس عماد جري (28 أكتوبر 2012)

غاية في الفائدة والثمرة


----------



## المهندس عماد جري (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## خالدمحممد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nesmaa (7 مارس 2013)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## chemistiraq (18 مارس 2013)

قد أوفت هذه الزاوية بحاجتنا من الكتب و الملفات عن موضوع الـ 
ohsas 188001
فعاشت أيادي كل من ساهم في هذه الزاوية 
و لكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (18 مارس 2013)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## a.biomy (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed00 (2 يوليو 2013)

و جزاك اخى الكريم


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## سما الاسلام (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيررررررررررررر


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (17 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sayed00 (23 يناير 2014)

مشكورين جميعا على مروركم و اتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (31 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيالاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahmoud3519841 (19 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahmoud3519841 (19 فبراير 2014)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## قلبي البحرين (1 مارس 2014)

شي طيب بس يا جماعة شلون انزل أي ملف بور بوينت عندي للاستفادة لازم رقم بسوورد شلون نسوي او نحل السالفة دي تراني جديدة علي هاي الامور


----------



## akmq (17 مايو 2014)

gooood


----------



## ewakkad (7 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمد نوار محمد (23 يونيو 2014)

تمام الله يوفقك


----------



## معالج ادمان (25 يونيو 2014)

الله يباررك فيك


----------



## عمر طلعت (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرااا*


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي

​​


----------



## mizoalex (23 مارس 2015)

بسم لله ما شاء الله عليكم ناس زى الفل والواحد فعلا استفاد منكم


----------



## eng.samersamir (26 مارس 2015)

يعطيكم الف عافية

ارغب فى الحصول على الاستبانة الخاصة بهذه المواصفة

او دراسات سابقة استخدمت هذه المواصفة لتقييم اجراءات الصحة والسلامة المهنية

ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## sayed00 (9 يونيو 2015)

مشكورين جميعا و اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## جواد سعدون (21 أبريل 2016)

مجهود رائع متابع


----------



## عمر طلعت (6 يونيو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مراد محسوب (25 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو التكرم بالافادة عن شهادة قياس الارضى الخاص بالكهرباء وهل هذا مطلب فى مواصفة 18001


----------



## مراد محسوب (25 أبريل 2018)

السادة الكرام 
محتاج معلومة عن حدود الامنه فى حالة تسريب غاز الامونيا


----------



## مراد محسوب (25 أبريل 2018)

السادة الافاضل 
مالفرق بين مواصفة 18001 والايزو 45001


----------



## مراد محسوب (25 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج اعرف انواع رشاشات الحريق


----------



## مراد محسوب (6 مايو 2018)

ماهى طرق معايرة اجهزة انذار الحريق


----------

